# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  'Meetings Βριλησσίων και γύρω περιοχών (Υπερφέουδο ΒΠ)

## racer

Meeting νέων και παλιών στα Βριλήσσια. Πληροφορείες εντός του thread όποτε υπάρχει meeting.

----------


## netsailor

Για να μη μπορεί να γκρινιάζει ο racer....  ::   ::  

Μεταφορά από http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=113244#113244

Συνάντηση το Σάββατο 13 Νοεμβρίου στις 6 ώρα στο γνωστό μέρος (Cult)

Καλεσμένοι νέοι και παλιοί από Βριλήσσια και γύρω περιοχές

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή: agamemnon, jchr, hobbit (?), telis, netsailor.

----------


## nodas

μαλλον θα περασω και εγω

----------


## ysam

Υπάρχει μια μικρή περίπτωση να περάσω και εγώ.. αλλά μην το δεσετε..

 ::

----------


## cirrus

> Υπάρχει μια μικρή περίπτωση να περάσω και εγώ.. αλλά μην το δεσετε..


Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ.

----------


## socrates

Θα έρθω τελικά... cirrus θα πάρεις κίτρινη αν δεν έρθεις!

----------


## nicolouris

Μάλλον θα ερθω κι εγώ

----------


## ekklisis

Ωχ! Μόλις τώρα το είδα  ::

----------


## socrates

Τελικά μαζευτήκαμε και τα είπαμε πάνω απο δέκα άτομα αν και είχαμε απουσίες. Το καλό είναι ότι ήρθαν άτομα από τις γύρω περιοχές Βριλήσσια, Μελίσσια, Μαρούσι, Αγία Παρασκευή, Χαλάνδρι, Νέο Ψυχικό, Ζωγράφου. Το κλίμα ήταν αρκετά φιλικό και η ώρα πέρασε γρήγορα και ευχάριστα.

Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## ysam

Αποτέλεσμα? 

Εκτός από την γνωριμία φυσικά..

----------


## socrates

Επενθύμιση της συνάντησης!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Επενθύμιση της συνάντησης!


ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rooster

Nikolo & Rooster θα είναι εκεί  ::

----------


## argi

Λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορώ να είμαι λόγω δουλειάς και ξαφνικής αναχώρησης εκτός αθηνών... χαιρετισματα σε όσους γνωρίζω... count me in σε σχετικά πλάνα για bb...΄είναι σχεδόν έτοιμα 3 if και περιμένουν την βέλτιστη λυση...

@rg!

----------


## cirrus

Αντε που είστε ρε.
Το cult-spot είναι πλέον πραγματικότητα.
Όσοι δεν έχουνε έρθει ακόμη, ας έρθουνε ::  ::

----------


## socrates

Τελικά και κόσμος ήρθε και καλά περάσαμε! 

Τα καλά νέα ήταν τα νέα links ygk-limah, gaslan-nikolo και η επανεργοποίηση του cult spot (το παραπάνω post του cirrus αποτελεί απόδειξη).

Προσεχώς θα γίνει περαιτέρω αξιοποίηση των κόμβων...

- akef (RF, gaslan)
- nikolo (rooster, νoτιότερα του bliz)

Ζητούμενο είναι να βρεθεί άλλη μια διαδρομή των ανατολικών προς περιοχή dti/ysam2, καθώς και να αναβαθμιστούν κάποια links κλειδιά.

Υπήρχε συζήτηση για τεχνικά θέματα καθώς και για αγορά νέου εξοπλισμού.

Παρουσιολόγιο...
racer, ekklissis, hobbit, gaslan, nikolo, rooster, cirrus, allien, limah, ygk, nettraptor, andreas, m...(θα το θυμηθώ που θα πάει), ablaz3r, nvak, akef.

----------


## andreas

Ο nikolo μας την εκανε γρηγορα και δεν προλαβαμε να μιλησουμε αλλα κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα


Παρακαλώ να γράφετε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.
Pater_Familias

οκ, λαθος

----------

